

How to create a good tutorial - omdb

Hey HN,<p>I was wondering if there is a good tutorial on creating tutorials out there? I remember enjoying the dropbox comic, they did a great job explaining why I should use their service. Right now I'm at the stage wanting to let users know why my service is great, so I was wondering if there's a "HowTo explain your website" Tutorial out there.<p>Cheers
 Ben
======
damohasi
Haven't seen something like a meta tutorial before. Interested, too.

------
fabiandesimone
Hey Ben, I might be able to help. Email is in my profile.

------
fez
Like a video tutorial or text with pics?

~~~
omdb
i would love to create a text with pictures.. But I would be glad just to see
a list of common pitfalls..

------
purbon
love to see something similar!

------
jayniz
I have to say I don't really like their new tutorial video. But the handful of
comic style images they had before was great. Simple, clear (and also funny).

So you're not thinking tutorial as in "How to scale a sqlite cluster" but
something that quickly explains your service to your users?

~~~
omdb
exactly

